# Hold off on Manpower orders



## DF (May 22, 2013)

Hold off on putting in any Manpower orders at the moment.  We'll let you know when we hear otherwise.


----------



## Georgia (May 22, 2013)

I bought some AI/SERMs from him a week ago. Came in no time. I want to try some Melanotan 2. Where can I get this w manpower down?


----------



## DF (May 22, 2013)

Georgia said:


> I bought some AI/SERMs from him a week ago. Came in no time. I want to try some Melanotan 2. Where can I get this w manpower down?



Great White Peptides should have it.


----------



## SuperBane (May 22, 2013)

Damn this is like every other week.
Is the guy ok?
Maybe he needs to just take time away for awhile and focus on his health ....
if that tis the case...


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Damn this is like every other week.
> Is the guy ok?
> Maybe he needs to just take time away for awhile and focus on his health ....
> if that tis the case...



If that is the case...........


----------



## bubbagump (May 22, 2013)

My luck.   I just ordered about noon today.  lol


----------



## DarksideSix (May 23, 2013)

I ordered some caber and aromasin last week.  came in with no problems.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 23, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I ordered some caber and aromasin last week.  came in with no problems.



ya same here, must be a recent snag.


----------



## DF (May 23, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> ya same here, must be a recent snag.



Yup, it just came up.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 23, 2013)

well fuck.     such an amazing company hope they get this figured out, and hope his health improves


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.  Glad I got my order and pet spider without issue.

MP is good at what he does. He will figure it out.


----------



## gmoney66 (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys need some help need ai's n caber any info my dom source stop selling Ai n caber


----------



## Jada (May 23, 2013)

Money :-? Ur kiddin right, if not LOOK AT OUR SPONSOR  Mp for Ur research supplies


----------



## DF (May 23, 2013)

gmoney66 said:


> Hey guys need some help need ai's n caber any info my dom source stop selling Ai n caber



If you need something soon try greatwhite peptides.


----------



## gmoney66 (May 23, 2013)

I got the impression u guys didnt sponsor sauce


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2013)

Jada said:


> Money :-? Ur kiddin right, if not LOOK AT OUR SPONSOR  Mp for Ur research supplies



Jada you're kidding right? You're in a thread that says hold off on MP orders...



Dfeaton said:


> If you need something soon try greatwhite peptides.



They are my back up as well.



gmoney66 said:


> I got the impression u guys didnt sponsor sauce



We don't have AAS sources no. We brought manpower on for your research needs.


----------



## gmoney66 (May 23, 2013)

Thank u mods for clairifyn much.love


----------



## Seeker (May 23, 2013)

Damn. I felt very comfortable ordering from MP. I was about to shop again, i can wait for a week...i't's worth the wait for me. Hoping for the best.


----------



## BONEBREAKING (May 23, 2013)

thanks for the heads up. Hopefully everything is ok with/at MP


----------



## staxs (May 29, 2013)

Wow wish I would have gotten on here and seen this. Been almost a week and havent heard anything from MP


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2013)

Yup goin on a week and a half here


----------



## RISE (May 30, 2013)

MP got busted.. not sure what ya'll are waiting for guys?  haha  

Unless there's something I don't know about...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 30, 2013)

man I hope he comes back 

what was the bust?


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 30, 2013)

What happened?  I thought this guy was very legit.  Who else has good cialis?  his was the bomb.


----------



## RISE (May 30, 2013)

It was confirmed that he was raided.  All the stuff he sold I believe is legal to sell, I'm guessing you might need a license or something to sell it?


----------



## goodfella (May 30, 2013)

RISE said:


> It was confirmed that he was raided.  All the stuff he sold I believe is legal to sell, I'm guessing you might need a license or something to sell it?



Pretty sure it's cus his stuff was in caps, which hint's it's going to be used by humans. Pep companies need to be marketed a specific way to steal legal.


----------



## RISE (May 31, 2013)

Man, what a shitty way to get busted.


----------



## staxs (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow the time I decide to put in a few hundred dollar order wtf! Guessing im out of the money now


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2013)

gmoney66 said:


> I got the impression u guys didnt sponsor sauce



go with that impression


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2013)

Jada said:


> Money :-? Ur kiddin right, if not LOOK AT OUR SPONSOR  Mp for Ur research supplies



jesus SI future pro get your shit together


----------



## chickenlaksa (Jun 3, 2013)

Urgh... my order is 'waiting fulfillment'. Urgh...


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 3, 2013)

chickenlaksa said:


> Urgh... my order is 'waiting fulfillment'. Urgh...



You will be waiting quite a while I'm afraid my friend.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 3, 2013)

damn,get one good one,and something happens


----------



## Bivz82 (Jun 3, 2013)

since mp is down does anyone know of diff res comp that has caber?

thanx


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bivz82 said:


> since mp is down does anyone know of diff res comp that has caber?
> 
> thanx



lots do.  search around.


----------



## staxs (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there any word on maybe getting our money refunded ?


----------



## DF (Jun 6, 2013)

If his operation was busted I'd think your SOL.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2013)

staxs said:


> Is there any word on maybe getting our money refunded ?



where not talking about Kmart over here lol sucks man shitty luck


----------



## PFM (Jun 6, 2013)

staxs said:


> Is there any word on maybe getting our money refunded ?




Don't communicate with MP, let it go. It's not worth getting on LE's radar, getting caught up then spending 1000.00's on attorneys.


----------



## Sherk (Jun 6, 2013)

Been "awaiting fulfillment" since the second


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 6, 2013)

[B said:
			
		

> Official Board Rep for douches[/B].



This is the new sponsor?


----------



## DF (Jun 6, 2013)

dk8594 said:


> This is the new sponsor?



No dude just got a 7 day ban for that.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok good.  I had to hold my tongue to stop from saying how retarded that was.


----------



## staxs (Jun 7, 2013)

PFM said:


> Don't communicate with MP, let it go. It's not worth getting on LE's radar, getting caught up then spending 1000.00's on attorneys.



Totally agree PFM a few hundred really isn't worth it to me for unwanted attention


----------



## staxs (Jun 7, 2013)

Would probably be wise if people deleted there info from the site


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 7, 2013)

staxs said:


> Would probably be wise if people deleted there info from the site



done and done.....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, problem is they keep records of orders processed, shipped, and pending. You can actually check them from your account manager. 

You can delete your address book, as well as put in bogus account details.


----------



## Bivz82 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hell yeah today just got refunded by MP wow!!


----------



## snatchosterone (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah dude they updated my order status to "refunded" the money isn't in the bank yet though so ill have to wait and see.


----------



## JM750 (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad I got a buncha stuff before this all happened. I stocked up a little bit.


----------



## staxs (Jun 12, 2013)

No refund on my end


----------



## natedog (Oct 28, 2013)

Great white is awesome site, loved the letrozole,  took it for some slight gyno, and its a Hell of a lot better, its been good for a year now!! It works!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2013)

natedog said:


> Great white is awesome site, loved the letrozole,  took it for some slight gyno, and its a Hell of a lot better, its been good for a year now!! It works!



you will get mixed reviews from GWP here.


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah they sent me a bottle that was less than half full and never responded to a single fukking email or phone call... never again


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thread back from the dead made me believe manpower was back. .. sad. .  But gwp was not a bbad transaction for me.. but I do miss caps


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 30, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Yeah they sent me a bottle that was less than half full and never responded to a single fukking email or phone call... never again



Damn that sux. I've never had a problem. 
Only emailed them once with a question on my order and got a reply within an hour and it was after hours.


----------

